Ask HN: What’s the biggest habit you broke out of in 2018 and how? - trulykp
======
dazc
Procrastination. Instead of fighting it I just accept that I don't like doing
some stuff for prolonged periods of time. Instead I take lots of short breaks
or, sometimes, just have a day off and do something else.

Can't say I get much more done but I feel less guilty about it.

~~~
trulykp
That's an extremely pragmatic way of looking at it. Most people (probably
all?) can't focus on one thing for too long and need breaks. Glad to see you
found a way around procrastination and at a much more accepting place!

